# Post pictures of your blushers here!



## geeko (Mar 31, 2007)

i'm a sucker for blushers...and i love to look at blushers of other people's... pls post all your blushers pics in this thread! i am so so lemming for more blushers... here's mine 

Current






one year back:





i know they look almost all the same on the cheeks when applied...but i'm just like looking at them in the pans. I think i must be crazy.

Looking forward to see all the other pretty blushers all u pretty ladies have out there.


----------



## stephbunny (Mar 31, 2007)

they're my favorite product too! they make such a difference! how do you like that body shop one?

here's my collection!






ask if you want to know what anything is!


----------



## geeko (Mar 31, 2007)

the body shop one is good! very pigmented and last the whole day.

My friend who bought it also loved it.


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 31, 2007)

wow! that's some collection!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 31, 2007)

Blushers are my new addiction (after collecting a million lipglosses). I don't have a pic sorry! I also bought the bodyshop one a few weeks ago, it's really cute!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice. What are those 2 round balls things on the top left? haha. But seriously what are they? How do you like BB Shimmerbricks? I'm thinking about getting Gold and Peony. I better get them soon because I hear their LE...


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 31, 2007)

Looking at all the blushes is making me drool


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_How do you like BB Shimmerbricks? I'm thinking about getting Gold and Peony. I better get them soon because I hear their LE..._

 
Peony and Gold Shimmerbricks are my fav. Peony looks scary in the pot but actually it's a gorgeous pink on ur cheeks. The more pink u want the more u apply it. Gold shimmerbrick is a dead-on ringer for New Vegas MSF, if not better than it. it's absolutely stunning and a wonderful highlighter. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it. Gold is LE so make sure u get it asap.


----------



## geeko (Mar 31, 2007)

what is the palette with the 3 rect blushers in it????

oh and the 2 round things are blushers...mousse ones...here's the close up pic






oh i like the 2 shimmerbricks i have...apricot and rose. they make very good blush and highlighters.


----------



## battipatti (Apr 6, 2007)

I lloovveee blush too! yay blush!




Feel free to ask anything!


----------



## geeko (Apr 9, 2007)

ah nice...is that the peony shimmerbrick i see? I'm envious! i can't get my hands on that! It's oos in my country


----------



## geeko (Apr 11, 2007)

just received my cargo blushers in swap in da mail...

here's a pic...
rome and tonga






i'm such a whore for blushers! share more pics of your blushers pls!!!
i'm lemming for so much more blushers...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow I love your collection. Blush is my favourite thing.


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

I love blush, its so fun to see others favorites!!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow!  Very impressive collections!  I'm just starting to get the blush "fever."  I've got a few from Nars, Stila, MAC, and Clinique.  I've been debating on whether or not to get a BB shimmerbrick .... hmmmm...


----------



## heartsarebound (Feb 23, 2008)

I haven't bought a single MAC blush yet but this definitely makes me want to run out and get one pronto! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Julzie (Feb 25, 2008)

I love blush too! But I don't have many. It's slowly growing :]

I am so envious of your blush collection. All those pretty colours!


----------



## collectedmess (Mar 8, 2008)

geeko you are my inspiration <3 lol


----------



## Winnie (Mar 14, 2008)

blush is also my favourite make up product because they immediately make a huge difference!


----------



## geeko (Mar 17, 2008)

updated pics of my blushers >.< 






I'm obsessed with blushers now... >.<


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 17, 2008)

My collection is a bit small but it does include Pleasureflush


----------



## Kiran1 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm mad about blushers too!


MAC blushers





Others


----------



## Chopy (Mar 24, 2008)

My Collection


----------



## TheCat'sMeow (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh my goodness...gracious. 
That is a LOT of blush!
Wow, all so pretty.
How long did it take you to collect it all?


----------

